# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Can i 28 yrs old walkon a division 4 team?

## Mealticket

I got a bet w/ a friend that says i couldn't walk on to a division 4 football team. 10 grand.
Nvr played in highschool or college................but i know i could walk on. What do yall think......ever hear of someone that old walking on?

----------


## ginkobulloba

I suppose it's possible. I am considering playing for FSU. Before you laugh, they've got a satellite school in Panama (the country) and their team is the 2004 National Champion. I already spoke with their athletic director and it's just an issue of whether I'm going to go or not. I'm 24 and never played a down in my life.

----------


## symatech

is there an age cap for college ball?

----------


## 1819

> is there an age cap for college ball?


there is but it can be waived on a case by case. a year or two ago some 39 year old dude wanted to play with lou holtz and they were waiting for ncaa approval. i dont remember what became of it. also i remember some like 65 yr old guy playing for a junior college somewhere. i know in hockey there have been some late 20's early 30's guys play on some junior college teams but not at the higher levels.

----------


## thndrgod33

yes you can play, im 24 and walked onto a d3 lacrosse team, it dosn't matter how old you are. once you play in your first college game, the countdown begins then you only have 4years of eligibility. there is a 39 year old on south carolina's football team

----------


## spywizard

I wouldn't try pro.. i'm 44..

but i got an invite to play semi pro..

the oldest here locally is 42..

but.. no pay.. no medical.. no glory.. 


i'm going to pass.. 

but for you...i'd say go for it.. depends on the position you are going for..

----------


## elicotton

I asked the same question when I saw the 39 yr old walk on @ SC...was told by a high school coach that eligibility clock starts ticking when you first register as a full time student at a college. TGod33's explanation sounds more likely though.

----------


## thndrgod33

yea, you can be on a team and never play and it doen't count against your eligibility, but if your in for 1 play in a regulation game it goes against your eligibility. also you have 5 years to play 4 years of a sport, so technically you could sit out a year

----------


## football65

we got a freshman this year that went to the marines for a bunch of a years, has a wife, kids- i think hes 26.

----------


## 3Vandoo

I dont think there is an age limit..

you only need to be a full time students and you have your 6 years eligibility.

----------


## Mealticket

I heard it's a lot harder for a guy to walk on...true?..and how do they determine what position you play...or do you get to pick?

----------


## freedomfighter06

yall are in for a ride if you think you are gonna walk on to a D1 oe even 2 school. D3 and 4 maybe. I have played football all my life and from Pop Warner to Pro its harder every year. Sometimes I dont even think I can make it out of bed to get to the net practice. You got to have it in your blood and you have to be pretty much crazy and willing to sacrafice your long term health. Highschool was hard for me and pro is pretty tough mentally, but College is the toughest by faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar. I played for MAC 10 school and I was bigger than most of the seniors my freshman year and got the sh*t beat out of me everyday in practice. I thought I was a big bad a** because I was all league in highschool. Its not fun.... the 90 degree days where you practice from 5am to 11am eat lunch then go back until you puke your lunch up. Go home, try to stay awake enough to study.....its hell on earth if you ask me. But come game time...its all worth it. Not saying any of you cant, but make sure you are willing to give up all your time and make a 110% commitment to the team and school. There aint gonna be no " I play college football " prancing around all the time. Bide, you may still go party but your performance will flounder and you will get the 
" See me after practice, we just cant have this, see ya later " talk. Seen it a hundred times. 

Best advice I can give you. Run until you puke 3 times a week and if you can muster the strength to still lift you have a chance. I am still playing at 25. I have almost 17 years under my belt and I still LOVE it!!!!

You just gotta have the passion and heart. If you got that, you are considered a freshman "attainable and trainable".

GOOD LUCK and I am not trying to discourage. I just hate seeing good talent go to waste.

FF06

----------


## freedomfighter06

PS - Walk ons get treated like a bucket of dog shi*. Be prepared for hazing to be tough. These guys bust their a**es to get a full ride and keep grades to keep that ride. They dont want no walk on taking their position. You will be an enemy until you can prove yourself.

FF06

----------


## Cdub

> yes you can play, im 24 and walked onto a d3 lacrosse team, it dosn't matter how old you are. once you play in your first college game, the countdown begins then you only have 4years of eligibility. there is a 39 year old on south carolina's football team


HE caught a pass last week for 8 yards. He has 6 kids.

----------


## freedomfighter06

Wow...thats awsome!!!

----------


## 1819

> PS - Walk ons get treated like a bucket of dog shi*. Be prepared for hazing to be tough. These guys bust their a**es to get a full ride and keep grades to keep that ride. They dont want no walk on taking their position. You will be an enemy until you can prove yourself.
> 
> FF06


brings back memories  :LOL:  i was in school on a free ride and still got treated like sh*t when i got there. i thought who the hell i was. the same m fers that were suckin my di*k, while i was being recruited, were the ones who made my life a living hell the first few weeks. i even had the balls(lack of brains) to tell my coach i thought he had the wrong guy one time when he was yelling at me. he took me in the office after practice and i was pretty sure i was gettin thrown through a window. it was real bad in the pro's but only for a short time. we all had a job to do there. the guys on the scout team(practice squad) were the guys i felt for. those boys had it rough.

----------


## freedomfighter06

It aint no joke either......Its fun, but its alot of work and dedication. I have seen full grown 300+lb lineman in tears from it.

FF06

----------


## TheNextBigThing

My buddy plays at a D3 school and they have the oldest college player right now. ESPN was over there for a little while doing a thing on him. I can't remember how old he was but I remeber my friend telling me that he was like white haired (also that he sucked a$$). Most schools at that level will take walk ons, so I would absolutely take that bet.

----------


## Vegas67

Sure you could walk on at that level with no experience. The starters need live tackling dummies that coaches dont mind injuring. (More realistic then sleds) However, good luck.

----------


## Hooksetter

If you have decent size, strength, and speed its easily attainable....Division 4 must be like high school.. I had some buddies who played with me in high school and were absolutely horrible and play division 3. I mean there coulda been someone that had never played before just walk out to our high school practice and been better than them. I guess it depends on how prestigious the division 4 school is but my guess is that if you even have a spec or athleticism you could. If your fast your gonna make it easy. Speed kills and every football program will take a chance on a guy with speed.

----------


## monobravo

Yeah I live 10 mins from USC, and know the guy that walked on at 39. Gave me much hope actually. I Soon will go into training to Walk On there in 2 years. Walking On I know is tuff, and is easier said then done. You have to be better than the scolarship players or as good to even start. Coaches are looking for speed, strength, and your agility. I have a guy thats helped College players become first round draft picks in the NFL, training me to be a walk-on. Its possible, look for a high school football coach that can help you train or a trainer that is experience with college athletes. Its very possible if its in your heart, not in a bet.

----------


## junit37

WTF is Division 4? There are only 3 divisions of college football. Even if the competition is garbage, the only way you will make any kind of impact is if you are freakishly fast. At 28, you are more mature than everyone else, no doubt. However football maturity and life maturity are two different things. Football is a unique game and very complex at so many levels. To think that never ever playing organized football and thinking you are going to actually understand wtf is going on out there is an insult to all those kids that have been playing since they were little. I'm not hating, but believe me, unless who have played serious football you have no idea the commitment that comes along with your decision to succeed.

----------


## DwinsChamps

It's pretty much impossible, as Div. 4 doesn't exist. However, there are literally a shitload of Div. 3 football teams, and their rosters aren't too hard to make. A kid from my highschool team who NEVER started a game walked onto Wisconsin Whitewater, the Div. 3 runner-up's. I say take the bet.

----------


## DBflash21

First of all I hope you are joking, this is the most rediculous thread I've ever read. Second of all there is no such thing as Division 4 college football, there is D1 A, D1-AA, D2, D3, and NAIA, no such thing. I've personally played Division 1A football, and you don't just "show up" and play. 




> I suppose it's possible. I am considering playing for FSU. Before you laugh, they've got a satellite school in Panama (the country) and their team is the 2004 National Champion. I already spoke with their athletic director and it's just an issue of whether I'm going to go or not. I'm 24 and never played a down in my life.


FSU as in Florida State? and I will laugh, because that's the biggest joke in my life if you've never played a down in your life. I don't care how big or strong you are, if you've never played a down in your life you will get crushed, I promise. You WON'T last!




> I heard it's a lot harder for a guy to walk on...true?..and how do they determine what position you play...or do you get to pick?


You think?....yea you just go out there and say I will play QB, that works well at a lot of D1A colleges, try it... I really hope you are not serious.




> Yeah I live 10 mins from USC, and know the guy that walked on at 39. Gave me much hope actually. I Soon will go into training to Walk On there in 2 years.


Good luck considering USC is the best college program in the nation, and will be sending numerous players to the NFL. Some random walk on not only will never see the field, he will be injured, like I said I don't care how big you are, because there are always those kinds of guys, football is different, you have to be an ATHLETE, not a weight lifter.

I'm not trying to be some mr. knowitall, but I do have experience, and it's VERY tough, If you go for it, be prepared to be treated like $hit and used as a tackling dummy, and scout team bi.tch. All and all, good luck, and be prepared...

----------


## Logan13

> I got a bet w/ a friend that says i couldn't walk on to a division 4 football team. 10 grand.
> Nvr played in highschool or college................but i know i could walk on. What do yall think......ever hear of someone that old walking on?


D4, is that NAIA or JUCO? Not familiar with this...............Either way, we are not getting any younger bro, go for it! Don't want to "wish" that you would have in the future.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

there is no D4 ... wtf are u guys talking about ?

u might mean a juco team

----------


## swingbatta

> Good luck considering USC is the best college program in the nation, and will be sending numerous players to the NFL. Some random walk on not only will never see the field, he will be injured, like I said I don't care how big you are, because there are always those kinds of guys, football is different, you have to be an ATHLETE, not a weight lifter.
> 
> I'm not trying to be some mr. knowitall, but I do have experience, and it's VERY tough, If you go for it, be prepared to be treated like $hit and used as a tackling dummy, and scout team bi.tch. All and all, good luck, and be prepared...


yeah u make some good points...

he was talking about USC (South Carolina). They did have a walk-on their team this season who was 39. 

check it out
http://uscsports.collegesports.com/s...sby_tim00.html

----------


## DBflash21

[QUOTE=swingbatta]yeah u make some good points...he was talking about USC (South Carolina). They did have a walk-on their team this season who was 39.[QUOTE]

South Carolina, or Souther California, still D1A, read up a couple post's and freedom is exactly right. I've been playing my whole life (Since 3rd grade) and it's experience that you need. That's why it never works when they bring out a track star because they've never played before, and it doesn't matter how fast they are... Except for Teddy Ginn Jr. on Thee Ohio State Univ. I'm not trying to discourage anyone, but just stating the obvious. Good luck, and be prepared to be a scout team tackling dummy... we always love those walk ons haha...

----------


## allen70

If youre decent size and somewhat athletic I don't see why you can't walk on to a division III school with the proper amount of training. Everyone is talking about never playing a down, but Gates from the Chargers never played football, he was a basketball player and he walked on as Tight End for a Pro team. There are some old guys in college football and a young kid walked on to penn-state without ever playing. Have an idea of what position you want to play train for that position and good luck. I am going to be playing Division I-AA ball hopefully next fall, but I am 18.

----------


## DBflash21

Maybe Division III, but someone talked about walking on at Florida State, and never playing a down, tell me if you think that would work? Antonio Gates is a rareity, and very successful, but that doesn't happen much, or at all in most cases.

----------


## pioneer

no age limit, but have you enrolled full time in a Universtiy? If so your 5 year clock starts the day you are enrolled fulltime, athletics or not

----------


## SteelTrain62

> I got a bet w/ a friend that says i couldn't walk on to a division 4 football team. 10 grand.
> Nvr played in highschool or college................but i know i could walk on. What do yall think......ever hear of someone that old walking on?


There's no such thing at division 4....d1a, d1aa, d2, d3 and NAIA...so i think you lose the bet by default

----------


## Football_Bill

> but i got an invite to play semi pro..
> 
> but.. no pay.. no medical.. no glory.. 
> 
> i'm going to pass..


NO GLORY? I play semi pro, and true there is no pay but there is plenty of Glory. Why else would one play for no cash? Because of the love of the sport, and the glory. For a lot of the local kids, you are the closest thing to a Pro Football player they will ever meet.

As for walikg on at 28, I am 28 and if I could afford it I would. But if you never played a down in your life, save your body and stick with lifting. There are a lot of little techniques and skills that take years to hone.

----------


## Cdub

d4 is like highschool ball. I mean the losing highschools at that

----------


## TENNISADD2005

There is an age limit for DIV I and not the other Divisions

The USC now 40 year old player got cleared by the NCAA Clearinghouse because we was in the US Military which does not count towards his maximum age eligibility.

----------


## DBflash21

I hope a mod closes this thread.

----------


## TENNISADD2005

> I hope a mod closes this thread.


I second that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ginkobulloba

> Maybe Division III, but someone talked about walking on at Florida State, and never playing a down, tell me if you think that would work? Antonio Gates is a rareity, and very successful, but that doesn't happen much, or at all in most cases.


I guess you didn't read my post clearly. I'm not talking about FSU in Tallahassee, this is a satellite campus in the country of Panama where they play in a league against other college teams in that country. I'm not crazy enough to think I could play for the real FSU without ever playing a down.

----------


## DBflash21

> I guess you didn't read my post clearly. I'm not talking about FSU in Tallahassee, this is a satellite campus in the country of Panama where they play in a league against other college teams in that country. I'm not crazy enough to think I could play for the real FSU without ever playing a down.


Satellite campus in Panama? how the hell is that related to FSU? well whatever, good luck, nobodyd really follows satellite football...not sure how competitive that is  :Hmmmm:

----------


## DwinsChamps

Pleeeeeeeease let this thread die!

----------


## DBflash21

> Pleeeeeeeease let this thread die!


WORD!!!

----------


## FromTheWimbo

someone needs to close this thread you lost your best there is no div 4. not i am forced to wish death on this thread

----------


## Matt77Matt

First of all there is no such thing as D4 football. Secondly, you cant just tell somebody they cant walk-on to a program. Look at Antonio Gates, Adam Archuleta just to name a few. There are a few walk-ons every year that get drafted by the NFL. Mike Haas from Oregon State is the number 1 reciever in the country and he is a walk-on. I mean not anybody can walk-on no... But I am being recruited alot at the D-1AA D-2 D-3 level, and I plan on attempting to walk-on at West Virginia next year. You can say I wont make it but if words or numbers mattered in football, then there would be no point in having walk-ons, and no point in playing games. Walk-ons arent just for tackling dummies, they have open tryouts for teams to see if there are some "talent" out there that they may have missed. I have good speed, size, and strength, and I am going to walk-on next semester for a D1 school, and I intend to play eventually. I bust my butt everyday in the weightroom, on the track, and I will make sure I go where I want to. Some of you guys are jerks.

----------


## DBflash21

> First of all there is no such thing as D4 football. Secondly, you cant just tell somebody they cant walk-on to a program. Look at Antonio Gates, Adam Archuleta just to name a few. There are a few walk-ons every year that get drafted by the NFL. Mike Haas from Oregon State is the number 1 reciever in the country and he is a walk-on. I mean not anybody can walk-on no... But I am being recruited alot at the D-1AA D-2 D-3 level, and I plan on attempting to walk-on at West Virginia next year. You can say I wont make it but if words or numbers mattered in football, then there would be no point in having walk-ons, and no point in playing games. Walk-ons arent just for tackling dummies, they have open tryouts for teams to see if there are some "talent" out there that they may have missed. I have good speed, size, and strength, and I am going to walk-on next semester for a D1 school, and I intend to play eventually. I bust my butt everyday in the weightroom, on the track, and I will make sure I go where I want to. Some of you guys are jerks.


Wow, nice 1st post kid. Now let me tell you the facts from personal experience. Yes, you are right there are Adam Archuletas, and Antonio Gates, can you name any more? Second. Hass is not the number 1 reciever in the country, in fact hes not even in the top 5, ever heard of a guy named Derrick Hagan out of ASU? third, you are right, numbers don't mean everything, but they mean a lot, you say you have "good size, and strength" mind telling us what that is? height/weight/40/bench reps? and by the way, you will be used as a tackling dummy, at least until you can prove you're a legit D1A player, you will be battered around by scholarship players that wan't to keep their job. I don't care if you think I'm a jerk, I'm telling you reality, and if you think you're a Antonio Gates or Archuleta, prove me wrong and I will look like a jerk, but reality is, it doesn't happen to much, and there probably is a reason you didn't get recruited D1. Oh yea I'd like to hear what your workouts consist of big D1 boy...

----------


## Steve80

1.Yup def no division 4. Atleast yet, there are talks about starting a D4 but nothing def.

2. I am walking onto a D3 team next week. I am 25 havent played in like 10 years, I really hope I dont die. I just know this is my last shot to play, if I dont i will regret it. if i suck I can always quit.

----------


## DBflash21

> 1.Yup def no division 4. Atleast yet, there are talks about starting a D4 but nothing def.
> 
> 2. I am walking onto a D3 team next week. I am 25 havent played in like 10 years, I really hope I dont die. I just know this is my last shot to play, if I dont i will regret it. if i suck I can always quit.


You'll be ok, D3 is a hair above high school ball.

----------


## Steve80

> You'll be ok, D3 is a hair above high school ball.



Thanks for the encouragment! I sure hope so. For d3 this is a top of the line school. So hopefully all the school we play are really lame and I dominate haha

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

For those who have no high school or college experience, there are what are called "sports marketing" firms. They take you out to a field, measure your bodyfat, 40 yard dash time, vertical leap, bodyweight, and strength in the weightroom. It's about a grand I think but since you have no resume, these companies build you a profile to send out to schools. Not vouching for this type of product, I just know it exists for athletes.


SH

----------


## JJEB2

> For those who have no high school or college experience, there are what are called "sports marketing" firms. They take you out to a field, measure your bodyfat, 40 yard dash time, vertical leap, bodyweight, and strength in the weightroom. It's about a grand I think but since you have no resume, these companies build you a profile to send out to schools. Not vouching for this type of product, I just know it exists for athletes.
> 
> 
> SH


i actually have heard of these before but never known any1 who has used this before. personally i played at two schools and wasnt highly recruited and was in trouble at both schools. i am currently getting ready for a combine to get myself out there. my numbers are right at/above pro expectations so we will see how i fair. i think they will give a small look into a unknown but it is a slim to none chance but always staying positive and working hard is the attitude.

----------

